# Merry after-Christmas to me!!



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, Christmas has come and gone and I got a number of little things from family and one big thing. All in all, a fantastic Christmas as I got to spend it with family. Started with 27 people coming over for Christmas breakfast.

Now that all that is over, I decided to get myself a bit of Christmas cheer! And since I don't drink, I got a big honking new TV.

Ordered a 73" Mitsi DLP (WD-73742) which should be here in a week or two. I had researched and read just about anywhere I could to determine how to get the most for the least, and these DLPs are just too good a deal to turn down. Paid about $1200 for this including white glove delivery.

I was down to either getting a 65" plasma or one of these DLPs, and while I do love plasma, I don't love it to the tune of more than double the cost of a DLP. The PQ of DLP is superb, this size will be great in my viewing area and the extra of being 3D is all just icing on the cake. The downside of course, is you have to change the bulbs out every year or so, though I hear that the newer stuff does better than my old JVC RPT of yesteryear in terms of longevity of bulbs as long as you buy the right bulb. That means no Chinese knockoffs.

Also ordered a Sony BDP-S590 3D bluray player and an extra set of PS3 3D glasses. 

Now to get Resident Evil-Retribution in 3D!! :lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I think you'll be happy with it. I've had a WD-73735 for a few years and still love it. I would recommend though that you go ahead and orded a spare bulb for the set now so you are sure to have one laying around just in case. My borhter in law didn't take that advice and after over 9K hours on it his blew out and he had to wait a few days for a new one to arrive.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I want to order a spare, but I've read in numerous places that the best place to buy is direct from Mitsi and they don't allow it for the current model until they've been out a year since they warrant the bulb for a year also.

Is there a place that is reasonable to get an exact replacement bulb other than mitsi??


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I want to order a spare, but I've read in numerous places that the best place to buy is direct from Mitsi and they don't allow it for the current model until they've been out a year since they warrant the bulb for a year also.
> 
> Is there a place that is reasonable to get an exact replacement bulb other than mitsi??


You know about this right?

http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/02/mitsubishi-rptv-rip/

I think I would jump on spare bulbs ASAP.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, I knew that. And that is one of the reasons I jumped now instead of later.

Bulbs shouldn't be an issue as worse case you can buy the bare bulb and re-use the housing. A bit of a PITA, but not horribly so. More of an issue is the color wheel since it is specific and not just a generic part. But Mitsi's reputation for support is pretty good even in this day and age of no or little support from mfgs.

And of course, I did buy an extended warranty which will keep me covered with either repairs or a check! 

I didn't just fall off the turnip truck, you know!!


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Watching TV on a large screen can't be beat. I have 60, 70 and 80 inch screens. Had I had the right space for a DLP I may have went for one myself. But my viewing enviornment is much too bright.

I wish you much enjoyment from your new TV !!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> I want to order a spare, but I've read in numerous places that the best place to buy is direct from Mitsi and they don't allow it for the current model until they've been out a year since they warrant the bulb for a year also.
> 
> Is there a place that is reasonable to get an exact replacement bulb other than mitsi??


That was a change then from when I purchased mine, just went to their web site and ordered one.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks, I know I will.

I used to have a 61" JVC RPT before my current plasma, and I have a very bright room with a huge window facing south. But with the RPT I didn't have an issue often with too much light, but with the current plasma it is certainly an issue. That's why I have vertical blinds on that window.

The only thing that could be better from a light perspective, would have been LED/LCD and I don't like them at all. Well, I could love the XBRs from Sony, but at $5200 on sale for the 65", that just seemed idiotic to even consider!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

RAD said:


> That was a change then from when I purchased mine, just went to their web site and ordered one.


I just went there and for the model I have ordered, they only show the remote as orderable as a non-warranty order. Kind of a PITA, imo.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> I just went there and for the model I have ordered, they only show the remote as orderable as a non-warranty order. Kind of a PITA, imo.


Might just be worth a call to them and ask, don't know why they wouldn't want to have $'s in the pocket now?


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Thanks, I know I will.
> 
> I used to have a 61" JVC RPT before my current plasma, and I have a very bright room with a huge window facing south. But with the RPT I didn't have an issue often with too much light, but with the current plasma it is certainly an issue. That's why I have vertical blinds on that window.
> 
> The only thing that could be better from a light perspective, would have been LED/LCD and I don't like them at all. Well, I could love the XBRs from Sony, but at $5200 on sale for the 65", that just seemed idiotic to even consider!


Some years back when I still lived in NY I had a 53 inch RP Panasonic in my living room. Same as you south facing glass, needed the verticals closed for better viewing. I also had an 50 inch Sony FP ( non-HD ) which just cried out to be in my nice dark basement ( man cave )

Here there are no basements and blinds are ok for the main windows. But all the windows have secondary transom windows. So bright light is almost constant.

I use my garage for my man cave here, with the garage door facing South, and almost always open. At the moment I have a string of TVs out there. For left to right there's a 32-60-80-47-40-24-and 42. LED-LCD is my only option.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

So I take it you watch all the games on NFLST at the same time, right?


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

I do the best I can !!!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Got a call from the shipping company yesterday. They are delivering my new DLP tomorrow (1/9) which was a great change from the original 1/16 delivery date. I get the new 3D BluRay player today as well as an extra pair of glasses.

I'll be good to go sometime tomorrow.

Then to try and sell the 54" panny plasma. There are a slew of 50" plasmas on Craigslist right now locally, but most are 720p versions and some not working for one reason or another. Mine is perfect.

I figger worst case situation is that I'll donate my 61" JVC that my son is using to a church or other organization and move the plasma to his room. It will be a better fit for his use as the 61" is overwhelming in his room and he has said so on many occasions.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> I want to order a spare, but I've read in numerous places that the best place to buy is direct from Mitsi and they don't allow it for the current model until they've been out a year since they warrant the bulb for a year also.
> 
> Is there a place that is reasonable to get an exact replacement bulb other than mitsi??


My second son has a 60" Sony DLP. He has had it for 6 years now. He has only replaced a bulb 2 times in that time. He buys his on Ebay for about half of what the manufacturer wants for them.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Not to burst your bubble; however their are a few things you should know and should have known before the purchase:


1. The viewing angel is much more limited as compared to Plasma and LCD sets.
2. It takes on average 20-30 seconds for a DLP to turn on and achieve picture due to the bulb warm up check and time to achieve proper brightness. This can been even more dramatic when using a home theater remote such as a harmony or the like as the set cannot accept another command such as an input change until finishing its power cycle. Also the sets require a cool down time so cannot be powered immediately back on thus gettings things out of sync often when using universal macro type remote commands.
3. Mitsubishi has already announced they are departing/discontinuing manufacturing and sales of all projection/DLP sets. This will inevitably effect OEM parts availability.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My bubble isn't burst, I've had RPTs before and know the good and the not so bad. The viewing angle isn't an issue for my home so that isn't a downside for me. And the turn on/turn off cycle is well documented in many places. And using a universal remote isn't hard at all, just add some time in the processing of commands to account for it.

And yeah, I know that Mitsi is the last DLP maker, but I also know that parts will be available for quite some time even if that time is finite.

But parts are an issue with all too many brands and types of TV these days. It is a well documented issue discussed in many forums about pretty much any brand. Some are worse than others. I figure on getting 5+ years of service with no issues as has always been the case with TVs for me, after that who knows? 

Thanks for the comments.

Of course I could have bought a Vizio and had a ship to them at my expense warranty for a year and damn little 3rd party repair at all after that for nearly the same kind of money!


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a Toshiba DLP for a little over 6 years now and have only changed the bulb twice. Still works great - I don't have any issues with the start up time with my remotes, but I don't have to change inputs on the TV, everything is run through my reciever.

The cool down time was an issue once or twice when my daughter found the on/off button on the side of the unit and would press it when she was 2 or 3.

The only thing I would recommend is to get a UPS for the TV to plug into so if the power cycles in your area, the TV can remain on, or you can shut the TV off and allow the fan to contiue to run and cool off the bulb.

Steve


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Got delivery today, this is one sweet tv! 

And only one bonehead stunt on my part. I had a 3D movie to try out and it just wasn't 3d. Well, not perzactly, I had turned off 3D in the mitsi!!

I was pleasantly surprised to see the hr24s pick up on the fact they were talking to a 3D set and turned on the channels automagically!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a 2005 vintage 55 inch Sony LCD RPTV and replaced the bulb for the second time last month at a cost of $40. The first replacement was covered under extended warranty that I got talked into. :sure:
The TV is in a bright family room with 20 foot ceiling and high windows with blinds. Before the bulb died completely, picture brightness was poor at best. With the new bulb, we can live with this receiver for a few more years :grin:


----------

